# PLEASE HELP my Brand New Vinyl Express R Series 19" Cutter Wont Work With Flexisign Pro????!!?!?!?



## NickLupo123 (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont know if anyone can Help Me But
i recently bought a new Vinyl Express R series 19" cutter and when i put it together and loaded up my Flexisign pro 7.5 software my cutter is not in the device list? i tryed using different cutter that were the same size as mine but that did not work. how could i get my cutter to work with flexisign. there has got to be away? Someone Please Help!!!! Thanks-Nick


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Install your cutter driver and make sure it shows up in your device manager


----------



## NickLupo123 (Oct 17, 2010)

it shows up in device manage and i installed the driver software still nothing???


----------



## debogus (Oct 10, 2009)

Try different com ports ?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

are you using usb?


----------



## mrwacky (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree with another poster, try a different com port.


----------



## wombat62 (Apr 16, 2010)

Try this site US CUTTER - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite Flexisign should should have a USB driver on their web site
Cheers John


----------



## debogus (Oct 10, 2009)

Sometimes usb will pick a com port that the software wont access.
I had the problem of it picking 5 when the software would only allow up to 4.
Had to goto the device manager and change the usb device com setting .

My vinyl express runs just fine using a GCC driver of the same size


----------



## anothersign (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the same cutter and had problems using flexi 7.6 but now i use flexi 10.0.1 and works great pm me and i can help you


----------

